# MILTON KEYNES MEET II - Weds 25th MAY - Caldecotte Arms 7.30



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

As poor old Charlie has other stuff on the go, no doubt dreaming up another must have product to separate you from your hard earned cash, I have taken up the mantle of posting this as a suggested date.

The venue as before The Caldecotte Arms Pub, which has a great car park which will be nice and light for us all to admire each others motors.

I suggest a 7.30 meet at the back corner of the car park and then those who want to grab a bite can do so afterward can do so, then maybe after we can take a mystery cruise (i haven't worked that out yet)

All are welcome (even Mk 2's) and even if you've never attended an event like this I would say now is the time, you don't have to stay all night and this is not a classic car club people, no cardigans!

And as a small incentive I will have a prize for the car which on the night impresses the most members, so get cleaning everyone.

Perolthreads - Pete
Heathstimpson - Heath
Sixdoublesix - Simon
Tricklexxx -


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Gonna try and make this one guys, hopefully see you there!


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I will be coming but won't arrive till around 8:15-8:30 as Wednesdays are my late days


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not sure yet, if I can come I will.

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Come on Charles, I don't know who anyone is, also I might have a surprise for you


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

I would like to come but not sure will get back in touch with a yeah or nae


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

bugger im busy!!


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Would a new MK2 owner be welcome????


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Shame these meets don't happen on a weekend.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Charlie working on a summer bbq meet I think, this is just an interim get together, I know it's difficult if you are further afield!

and ANYONE is welcome, I know it's intimidating if you've not come before but don't worry about even Mark 2 owners are allowed!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Can't do Wednesdays, unfortunatley 

SJ


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe this is too close to the last meet and maybe we should postpone for a week or three?


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

rob.b said:


> Would a new MK2 owner be welcome????


Until the last meet I have been the sole Mk2 owner for eighteen months lol


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Petrolthreads said:


> I'm thinking maybe this is too close to the last meet and maybe we should postpone for a week or three?


Numbers are looking low I would probably move to give people more notice. And maybe we should do a weekend one for once as it opens it up to more people. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Looms Like I'm going on my course next week so if you are having a meet someone can pick me up from my hotel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

heathstimpson said:


> Petrolthreads said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking maybe this is too close to the last meet and maybe we should postpone for a week or three?
> ...


You could be right mate, but I'll be there tomorrow at 7.30 anyway

Although I have to admit I probably won't be in my TT, I'm hoping to borrow my mates R8 for the evening!!! :lol:


----------



## SlideDodger (May 20, 2011)

Hey,

I will try and swing by and say hello!

SlideDodger.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I just saw this and was about to reply with a count me and Lisa in... but I have had a bit of a failure on the TT on the way to work this morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just spent £600 getting her thru the MOT on Friday and now it looks like my Gearbox is fubar [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

swfblade said:


> I just saw this and was about to reply with a count me and Lisa in... but I have had a bit of a failure on the TT on the way to work this morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just spent £600 getting her thru the MOT on Friday and now it looks like my Gearbox is fubar [smiley=bomb.gif]


Oh dear sounds painful mate


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Petrolthreads said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Petrolthreads said:
> ...


Any chance you could take me out for a spin as I'm considering one of these babies? I might bring the Scirocco R for a change too lol I won't be with you until about 8:30ish will you be inside the pub by then. If Charlie etc are not around how will I know who to look out for with such a small gathering?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am coming Heath  we are planning to eat there so I imagine at the very least Nic and I will still be there 

I am not sure of the plan as I am not organising it 

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I think we'll probably still be in the carpark if it's light, I've spoken to the Pub they are going to section off some space upstairs where we were last time, for those who weren't as you come in the door of the pub, head up the stairs pretty much straight in front of you, my number is 07595989101 for anyone who gets lost


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

TT's still having its box ripped out, so doubtful I'll be along.. tho I could come in the lovely Chevrolet Kalos that they have given me as a courtesy car. :roll:

(my god, that car is possibly the worst thing I've been in! Yet it still has one over my TT at the moment [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing handles like a courtesy car, bring it along!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Confirmed fubar gearbox, so TT will deffo be in bits tonight. Will try to get along, but tbh I'm feeling quite depressed about how much she'll have cost me this week, only for me to be in a dodgy fake Chevvy.... :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well sadly wont be able to be there tonight
Hope you have a great meet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I can exclusively reveal after intense negotiations the Trophy will be present for presentation to best in show


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

We will be leaving shortly Pete, have you got the R8? text me if you have 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheers nice to see you all last night. And a nice mixed selection of cars with a R8 and 911 cab. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for arranging this Pete, we both enjoyed ourselves, sorry everyone ended up outside as we brought our dog 

Thanks for the passenger ride in the R8 too, sounds lovely but I think we both agree that it felt a bit wayward on the road even in a straight line, which was surprising and a bit disappointing too :?

Here are some quite poor photos taken a bit late in the day after some had already minced off home as it was a bit cold :roll: :lol: :lol:


































































Heath your R looks just like a Stormtrooper, very cool and Aaron I am most envious of your 911  I hope the brakes are ok on it 

Keep your eyes on this section for the summer BBQ I will be organising.

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn a r8 and ALSO a porky 911. why do i have to work last night


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Damn a r8 and ALSO a porky 911. why do i have to work last night


And a Scirocco R  when I took those pics we had as many non TT's as we did TT's  really nice relaxed meet, you missed a good one Davy - keep your eye out for the BBQ in July.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah sorry i couldnt make it in the end. Stupid TT is going to cost me a fortune and I need to work out how I'm going to pay for it, this soon after wedding and Honymoon and £600 for MOT, I am totally skint lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Yeah sorry i couldnt make it in the end. Stupid TT is going to cost me a fortune and I need to work out how I'm going to pay for it, this soon after wedding and Honymoon and £600 for MOT, I am totally skint lol


Sorry to hear that James, why not sell the Chevvy cheap to someone dodgy and say it was nicked :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope you get it sorted ok, with a wedding and honeymoon coming up this year I feel your pain.

Charlie


----------



## SlideDodger (May 20, 2011)

Nice to meet you all lastnight, I will remember to bring a jumper next time!


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Good to see you all guys, and the good news is my mate has said I can keep the R8 for another night! Happy days


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks like another quality MK meet. Wish I wasn't away from home and was able to make it along 

SJ

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S	2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Absolutely, I was so glad to get back in the TT tonight though, seriously much more relaxing driving your own car as apposed to someone elses especially one that cost £70k

on an unrelated subject what is Tapatalk?

Found it!


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes always thought about the R8 as the next car but hearing about the steering feel etc has made me reconsider now


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SlideDodger said:


> Nice to meet you all lastnight, I will remember to bring a jumper next time!


Woman :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## SlideDodger (May 20, 2011)

Charlie said:


> SlideDodger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to meet you all lastnight, I will remember to bring a jumper next time!
> ...


Lol. Not carrying as much excess baggage as u to keep me warm! :lol:


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

It was nice to meet you all, and I will try and make some more meets. Interested in the BBQ so I will keep an eye out for dates. Rob


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SlideDodger said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > SlideDodger said:
> ...


OOH you bitch 



rob.b said:


> It was nice to meet you all, and I will try and make some more meets. Interested in the BBQ so I will keep an eye out for dates. Rob


Nice to meet you Rob, the BBQ event is listed already so post up on it to get your name added if you can make the date 

Charlie


----------



## SlideDodger (May 20, 2011)

Any of you guys going on the London to Brighton run?


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

SlideDodger said:


> Any of you guys going on the London to Brighton run?


I was thinking about doing it if I'm not away; what about you Charlie??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> SlideDodger said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you guys going on the London to Brighton run?
> ...


I have something on already that weekend, in all honesty I probably wouldn't have anyway 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm tempted to go the London - Brighton

SJ


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

heathstimpson said:


> SlideDodger said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you guys going on the London to Brighton run?
> ...





Super Josh said:


> I'm tempted to go the London - Brighton
> 
> SJ


Then get your names down guys..... 

Trev


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Any dates for the barbecue?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Think Charlie cancelled it due to lack of interest.and wedding planning.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Think Charlie cancelled it due to lack of interest.and wedding planning.


Yup afraid so, I have tried to arrange something other than a bite to eat and a chat at the pub on a few occasions and unfortunately on each occasion there has not been enough interest to warrant doing it.

I will try and see if I can do a "standard format" meet between now and the wedding, but that is only 2 months away now 

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

So being somewhat forgetful I took the pictures and forgot to post them up!!!!!

I think this is public...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/james-levi ... 815872440/


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

Those pictures are shown as private.

Im interested in coming along to the next meet as a new tt owner located just outside Milton Keynes


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yeah - sorry I had to put them as private as I forgot to edit reg numbers out of them  will resolve at the weekend!!!


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

MK meet again sounds good


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Let me know when the next one is and we will try and make it. Rob and Tina


----------

